# Any good spots to fish near Centerville???



## DDuebber (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking for some good bank fishing places near Centerville area. I have been fishing around Beavercreek area (ponds, small lakes), LM River near Bellbrook, Crains Run Park, etc. Any suggestions for someone without a boat?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I like the rivers....try these links to find spots you'd like to fish

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/lilmiamiriver.jpg

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/MadRiver/MadRiver20.jpg

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/resources/pdfs/swr_map.pdf

http://newserver.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/documents/GMRRiverMap_1A.pdf


----------



## FSHN ROD (Mar 29, 2009)

DDuebber, Have you ever fished the Washington Twnshp Parks and Rec. ponds off 725? My brother and I used to fish them as kids and caught a few nice bass the one behind the rec center is full of lily pads. Kids can have a ball catchin yellow belly's. There is also a pond in the rosewood neighborhood that is back behind the elder beerman on s.48. That lake we have caught some bass that would go close to the 5# mark, a older gentleman claimed that he put florida strain bass in it when it was still a farm pond years ago (not sure about that) but it has some dandy's in it (or used to have not been there in prolly 8 yrs)
Try wading Twin Creek and GM also.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

what about delco park? or lincoln park by the fraze


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

fshnteachr, Great links!! They are now all in their own folder under favorites!
thanks.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

yakfish said:


> fshnteachr, Great links!! They are now all in their own folder under favorites!
> thanks.


Yeah, those are useful not only for finding places for folks like DDueber to bank fish, but those of us with canoes and kayaks to find put-in and take-out points.


----------



## DDuebber (Mar 24, 2009)

Appreciate all the good information!!! Trying to find some good spots to get my 12-year old Daughter outside fishing and away from texting, TV, and video games. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

DDuebber said:


> Appreciate all the good information!!! Trying to find some good spots to get my 12-year old Daughter outside fishing and away from texting, TV, and video games.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Amen to that!! I took my 4 year old out yesterday (thankfully she is too young for the cell phone nonsense)


----------



## FSHN ROD (Mar 29, 2009)

My Cousin


----------

